# hello from south yorkshire!



## grainqey (Dec 3, 2008)

hiya everybody,
i registered really for parts reasons 
..dont get me wrong, i like audi's and i prefere the new shape tt to the old one!
anyway i drive *starts muttering* a vauxhall omega!
thanks


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

hello from south yorkshire also


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  So what parts do you think you will find on here for your Vauxhall Omega :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome to the forum, and buy a tt , you know you want to. 8)


----------



## grainqey (Dec 3, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome  So what parts do you think you will find on here for your Vauxhall Omega :wink:


cheeky bugger 
i'm after a cheap intercooler off some random audi owner rather than off egay 

anyway i'v got a garret t25 for it which is also very un vauxhally  (it's off a saab so it's gm enough for me)

...and yes i wouldnt mind a tt, but i like the new one not the old one  ...unless you have a 3.2 going cheap


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## grainqey (Dec 3, 2008)

thanks for the reply's 
where would be the best place to find the small intercooler from?
on here or on egay?
thanks


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

grainqey said:


> thanks for the reply's
> where would be the best place to find the small intercooler from?
> on here or on egay?
> thanks


PM TTJay (TT Spares)

He might be able to help. Excellent sevice too


----------



## TT57ROG (Dec 6, 2008)

Hello South Yorkshire 
I joined today also (see new post above yours) I'm also a Donny lad from South Yorkshire
I agree with one of the other posters, sell the Vauxhall and buy a TT


----------

